
SubtlePatterns.com has been hijacked. - justindocanto
http://subtlepatterns.com.s151819.gridserver.com/
======
carlsednaoui
You can also download the patterns from their github repo:
<https://github.com/subtlepatterns/SubtlePatterns>

Edit: And here is their famous photoshop .pat file containing all the
patterns:
[https://github.com/subtlepatterns/SubtlePatterns/blob/master...](https://github.com/subtlepatterns/SubtlePatterns/blob/master/SubtlePatterns.pat.zip)

------
jumpbug
It doesn't look like it expired, it just looks like someone stole it from his
account. I think more appropriately the person should be called a domain thief

------
JohnHaugeland
It's a domain squatter. He's not getting it back without a ton of money, and
if we're naive enough to kickstarter, then everyone's domain will get steal-
squatted for the rest of time.

Sadly, the current nature of domain protection law means either one has to
scare the squatter (doesn't work,) find a squatter with a heart of gold
(doesn't exist,) or get a new domain. :(

~~~
citricsquid
maybe, just maybe, people should renew their domains if they want to keep
them? and if the domain was stolen calling the thief a "squatter" is
inaccurate. A squatter is someone that obtains domains legitimately.

~~~
chc
In general use, a squatter is just somebody who holds a domain they don't
intend to use. How they came by it is incidental.

------
mrgreenfur
Anyone know how the domain was hijacked? If it wasn't an expiration issue, I'd
like to know how to protect myself from this. Did they login to his DNS
account?

~~~
TallboyOne
I would like to know this as well. Considering the registrar itself is pretty
secure maybe he had some kind of keylogger on his computer, and they logged
into his account?

------
justindocanto
You can see the domain in it's current state here:
<http://www.subtlepatterns.com>

There's a facebook post from the official subtlepatterns.com facebook page
acknowledging the hijacking here:
[https://www.facebook.com/subtlepatterns/posts/44043519600741...](https://www.facebook.com/subtlepatterns/posts/440435196007418)

~~~
narad
Currently, the owner name is shown as some one from Amsterdam.
<http://who.is/domain_archive-com/subtlepatterns.com/>

------
jeffehobbs
Boooo! This site is a well-organized, wonderful resource. Here's hoping it can
get back to normal soon.

------
jneal
Speaking from experience, getting a domain back after it has been hijacked is
very costly and timely, and ends up being cheaper just to buy the domain back
from the hijacker. It's stupid, but unless you have a contact with a registrar
that understands what happened and is willing to work hard for you to get your
domain back, you are stuck. I hope I'm wrong, and best of luck getting
everything back to normal!

------
evilmoo
I think it's more a case of "I forgot to renew the domain and someone jumped
in and re-registered it" rather than "My site has been hijacked"

This has happened in the past: <http://www.out-law.com/page-4049>

~~~
sordidfellow
The whois shows that it previously expired in April 2012. I thought most
registrations were for 1 year increments, so this would be a strange time for
a expiration.

~~~
MalphasWats
There's a fairly long grace period after initial expiration when a domain is
expired but can't be re-registered. It allows for the original owner to get it
back (for a larger fee) before it's sniped by the next person.

~~~
Kudos
45 days. So that doesn't explain it either.

[http://www.icann.org/en/resources/registrars/accreditation/e...](http://www.icann.org/en/resources/registrars/accreditation/eddp)

~~~
MalphasWats
Hmm, not as long as I thought then!

Skulduggery Afoot!

~~~
xtdx
Nothing requires the new owner to immediately change DNS...

~~~
mistercow
The update date was 9/17, which presumably reflects the date of transfer. So
this just happened today.

~~~
xtdx
Well, _an_ update was today. Perhaps another transfer? We don't quite have all
the facts.

~~~
mistercow
Their twitter says it was on auto-renew, and their domain is through the same
company as their hosting. If their autorenew didn't go through, their hosting
probably wouldn't either, so it's hard to believe that their host would have
let them skate by for five months without payment.

------
Jinyoung
Don't f'ing pay those bastards. I realize that it's cheaper to pay them than
fight them. I would love love to see you raise money online and fight them
instead. I would buy into this cause in a heartbeat.

------
skun
Geez. I just used SP like yesterday ! Hope it gets ok soon !

------
tzaman
Good luck resolving this issue. I wonder what it would take to completely
prevent this kind of stuff from happening.

------
Kiro
What happened?

------
nshankar
subtlepatterns 1st page is coming nice but shows all patterns other than
Subtle on page 2.

------
Lasher
I leased my car for 3 years then I didn't renew it and they sent multiple
notifications to my last contact address and finally repossessed the car a few
months after I stopped making payments.

Now some car squatter has hijacked it and has my car on a parking lot. They're
not even driving it!!! Why is this even legal!??!

~~~
mistercow
Check the site's twitter and the whois. The domain didn't expire. It was on
autorenew and, in any case, has an April expiration, so that explanation makes
no sense.

------
purephase
Well this is unfortunate. Hope it gets fixed soon as it is a great resource.

------
robotmay
Gah, that's a shame; I use SP quite regularly.

------
manishsp
Get well soon www.subtlepatterns.com

